# What's that hole for??



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

My first posting in the Joke forum, so don't be too harsh...  










Apologies to those who've seen it already and to any cats reading this who may be offended.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Excellent................best place for cats!


----------

